# The dark side of MBTI.....!



## Pookabear (Mar 12, 2014)

So the thing I've found with pretty much every description for MBTI types is that they highlight all the good parts about each type and then stop there. With as much class as we can muster, can we just talk about the downsides of each type here? (not trying to rain on anyone's parade here, but I'm just curious about the flip side)


----------



## The_Wanderer (Jun 13, 2013)

Socionics does that.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

Enneagram does too.


----------



## The_Wanderer (Jun 13, 2013)

So do horoscopes...


----------



## Dedication (Jun 11, 2013)

I'll talk about this as objectively as possible, so there won't be any bias.

*Group: C-4*

INTJ: Manages to have no downside, which pisses a lot of people off coincidentally being perfect could be considered their downside.

ENTJ: High achievers with the most income, certainly heaven won't have a place for these backstabbing greedy people.

ISFP: Somehow good with math but bad with logic. 

- Tendency to be very sure and certain about how something will end up or what's the right decision to make but when they end up being wrong it can make them really doubt themselves.

ESFP: Has little to no downside for everybody else. If you're an ESFP yourself than you might be too trustworthy and helping, this will make people take advantage of you.
*
Group: 2*

INTP: Off-putting at first, bad at making a good first impression. It takes a while to like an INTP. Also a bit nerdy.

ENTP: Really love gadgets and stuff like that... unfortunately these gadgets are usually useless and serve no real purpose. Somehow they manage to end up poorly even if they have a well paid job.

ISFJ: Loyal dogs that nobody really needs but is there to fulfill the average jobs. The XSFJ is the most represented type in the entire world...

ESFJ: Males are funny clowns. Funny, but clowns. Females have no humor, are cockblokkers (for both men and women) and have a tendency to be a bit fat.

*Group: plain as paper*

ISTJ: Hard working and patient people. Like the ISFP and ISFJ they're not always appreciated for their efforts. Unlike the ISFJ these people are usually very good at what they do.

ESTJ: Works when they're not asleep to make up for everything the INFP doesn't do.

INFP: - Desire to be something/somebody special, can't stand the thought of 'being normal.' Yet they manage to be the most average and plain people ever... with ISTJ's running around that's saying something. 

- Because of this special snowflake they often mistype themselves as INFJ's, they also thinkt hey're smart and begin to mistype themselves as INTJ's or INTP's.

- Tendency to think that they are a rare and lonely, looking for 'evidence' to support this claim they grasp to the iNtuitive type being more rare than the Sensor types... yet fail to realize this is only true for Ni or Ne+Thinking types. As Fi-Ne and Ne-Fi being the only iNtuitive type that is actually just as or sometimes even more common than Sensor types. 

ENFP: - Tendency to point out stuff that has absolutely nothing to do with 'us'. An example: They read about how there is a brothel in curacao that lures pure women into 'slavery'. They suddenly feel to need to let everybody know about this atrocious act of inhumanity, what do they do? They go on facebook and let everybody know about what is happening in curacao. Meanwhile, people die of starvation

- Tendency to bump into a lot of stuff, the most clumsiness type of all.

- Tendency to be flakey and unreliable.

- Tendency to think they are (can be) logical and/or smart. But in reality are naive and know next to nothing worthwhile.

- Tendency to be hypocritical by doing something for a short while, judging everybody that doesn't do/follow their current routine and then proceed to drop said routine in a fouple of weeks/months at most. An example: starting on a no meat diet because 'poor animals' or something goofy like that. Judge people that still eat meat... but several weeks/months later they drop the 'no meat' diet go back to normal... only to pick it up again later in life.
*
Group: D*

ISTP: Vladimir putting, nuff said.

ESTP: Depends on sex. Males are good looking playboy models but nobody likes female ESTPs.

INFJ: When you have no value to add it's no wonder you're only about 0,5%.

- Tendency to be a mistyped INFP.

- Tendency to take it up the butt.

- Tendency to Hitler.

ENFJ: Emotional and social manipulators, their existence is the representation of the word unethical. Pretty awesome except if you're on their receiving end.

*That's it.*

Dedication's complete type list of unbiased fault finder. I would take it more serious if I had more time but when people owe you money it's not going to return itself.


----------



## The_Wanderer (Jun 13, 2013)

Rong. Putting is INTP. ENTP is flawless type, so is ISTP, because Boba Fett. INTJ hate sunlight, not enough cajones to become badases when where sunlight is. /facts


----------



## 777akm (Sep 18, 2014)

Dedication said:


> INTJ: Manages to have no downside, which pisses a lot of people off coincidentally being perfect could be considered their downside.


You might be onto something here :laughing:


----------



## mikan (May 25, 2014)

Dedication said:


> ISFP: Somehow good with math but bad with logic.


What? I'm good with logic and terrible with math.


----------



## vonunov (Sep 14, 2014)

The Myers-Briggs Asshole Index | Johannes Punkt's Flaskpost


----------



## Ghostsoul (May 10, 2014)

Dedication said:


> INTJ: Manages to have no downside, which pisses a lot of people off coincidentally being perfect could be considered their downside.


You forgot the narcissistic tendencies. :kitteh:


----------



## Max (Aug 14, 2014)

vonunov said:


> The Myers-Briggs Asshole Index | Johannes Punkt's Flaskpost


I nearly shit myself laughing at the ESFP one. 

And someone clearly likes ENTPs.


----------



## Kyusaku (Mar 18, 2014)

Dedication said:


> ESTJ: Works when they're not asleep to make up for everything the INFP doesn't do.


So true ! :laughing:


----------



## vonunov (Sep 14, 2014)

Dedication said:


> INTJ: Manages to have no downside, which pisses a lot of people off coincidentally being perfect could be considered their downside.


Sounds about right. The INTJ is that guy who, when asked to describe a weakness during a job interview, can't come up with anything better than "perfectionism".


----------



## lightwing (Feb 17, 2013)

vonunov said:


> The Myers-Briggs Asshole Index | Johannes Punkt's Flaskpost





> If you happen to find yourself in the vicinity of an ISTJ, just move away. ISTJ can spread by touch, I’ve heard, and you will not even notice the change.


I have arrived. /endthread 
:laughing:= expression #2


----------



## reckful (Jun 19, 2012)

In case they're useful to anyone, I've put roundups of some of the more respectable online type profiles in the spoiler. Most of them spend at least some time talking about the _weaknesses_ that tend to be associated with each type.

I'll note, in particular, that the MBTI Manual (3rd Ed.) profiles tend to have relatively long sections on "Potential Areas for Growth" (i.e., how people of this type are most likely to suck), and that the "Personal Growth" page for each type at personalitypage.com is mostly devoted to the negative stuff.


* *




_INTJ Profiles_
MBTI Manual (2nd Ed.)
MBTI Manual (3rd Ed.)
Keirsey (Please Understand Me)
Kroeger & Thuesen (Type Talk)
Hirsh & Kummerow (Lifetypes [abridged])
Berens & Nardi
personalitypage: Portrait
personalitypage: Personal Growth
personalitypage: Relationships
personalitypage: Careers

_INTP Profiles_
MBTI Manual (2nd Ed.)
MBTI Manual (3rd Ed.)
Keirsey (Please Understand Me)
Kroeger & Thuesen (Type Talk)
Hirsh & Kummerow (Lifetypes [abridged])
Berens & Nardi
personalitypage: Portrait
personalitypage: Personal Growth
personalitypage: Relationships
personalitypage: Careers

_INFJ Profiles_
MBTI Manual (2nd Ed.)
MBTI Manual (3rd Ed.)
Keirsey (Please Understand Me)
Kroeger & Thuesen (Type Talk)
Hirsh & Kummerow (Lifetypes [abridged])
Berens & Nardi
personalitypage: Portrait
personalitypage: Personal Growth
personalitypage: Relationships
personalitypage: Careers

_INFP Profiles_
MBTI Manual (2nd Ed.)
MBTI Manual (3rd Ed.)
Keirsey (Please Understand Me)
Kroeger & Thuesen (Type Talk)
Hirsh & Kummerow (Lifetypes [abridged])
Berens & Nardi
personalitypage: Portrait
personalitypage: Personal Growth
personalitypage: Relationships
personalitypage: Careers

_ENFJ Profiles_
MBTI Manual (2nd Ed.)
MBTI Manual (3rd Ed.)
Keirsey (Please Understand Me)
Kroeger & Thuesen (Type Talk)
Hirsh & Kummerow (Lifetypes [abridged])
Berens & Nardi
personalitypage: Portrait
personalitypage: Personal Growth
personalitypage: Relationships
personalitypage: Careers

_ENFP Profiles_
MBTI Manual (2nd Ed.)
MBTI Manual (3rd Ed.)
Keirsey (Please Understand Me)
Kroeger & Thuesen (Type Talk)
Hirsh & Kummerow (Lifetypes [abridged])
Berens & Nardi
personalitypage: Portrait
personalitypage: Personal Growth
personalitypage: Relationships
personalitypage: Careers

_ENTJ Profiles_
MBTI Manual (2nd Ed.)
MBTI Manual (3rd Ed.)
Keirsey (Please Understand Me)
Kroeger & Thuesen (Type Talk)
Hirsh & Kummerow (Lifetypes [abridged])
Berens & Nardi
personalitypage: Portrait
personalitypage: Personal Growth
personalitypage: Relationships
personalitypage: Careers

_ENTP Profiles_
MBTI Manual (2nd Ed.)
MBTI Manual (3rd Ed.)
Keirsey (Please Understand Me)
Kroeger & Thuesen (Type Talk)
Hirsh & Kummerow (Lifetypes [abridged])
Berens & Nardi
personalitypage: Portrait
personalitypage: Personal Growth
personalitypage: Relationships
personalitypage: Careers

_ISTJ Profiles_
MBTI Manual (2nd Ed.)
MBTI Manual (3rd Ed.)
Keirsey (Please Understand Me)
Kroeger & Thuesen (Type Talk)
Hirsh & Kummerow (Lifetypes [abridged])
Berens & Nardi
personalitypage: Portrait
personalitypage: Personal Growth
personalitypage: Relationships
personalitypage: Careers

_ISTP Profiles_
MBTI Manual (2nd Ed.)
MBTI Manual (3rd Ed.)
Keirsey (Please Understand Me)
Kroeger & Thuesen (Type Talk)
Hirsh & Kummerow (Lifetypes [abridged])
Berens & Nardi
personalitypage: Portrait
personalitypage: Personal Growth
personalitypage: Relationships
personalitypage: Careers

_ISFJ Profiles_
MBTI Manual (2nd Ed.)
MBTI Manual (3rd Ed.)
Keirsey (Please Understand Me)
Kroeger & Thuesen (Type Talk)
Hirsh & Kummerow (Lifetypes [abridged])
Berens & Nardi
personalitypage: Portrait
personalitypage: Personal Growth
personalitypage: Relationships
personalitypage: Careers

_ISFP Profiles_
MBTI Manual (2nd Ed.)
MBTI Manual (3rd Ed.)
Keirsey (Please Understand Me)
Kroeger & Thuesen (Type Talk)
Hirsh & Kummerow (Lifetypes [abridged])
Berens & Nardi
personalitypage: Portrait
personalitypage: Personal Growth
personalitypage: Relationships
personalitypage: Careers

_ESFJ Profiles_
MBTI Manual (2nd Ed.)
MBTI Manual (3rd Ed.)
Keirsey (Please Understand Me)
Kroeger & Thuesen (Type Talk)
Hirsh & Kummerow (Lifetypes [abridged])
Berens & Nardi
personalitypage: Portrait
personalitypage: Personal Growth
personalitypage: Relationships
personalitypage: Careers

_ESFP Profiles_
MBTI Manual (2nd Ed.)
MBTI Manual (3rd Ed.)
Keirsey (Please Understand Me)
Kroeger & Thuesen (Type Talk)
Hirsh & Kummerow (Lifetypes [abridged])
Berens & Nardi
personalitypage: Portrait
personalitypage: Personal Growth
personalitypage: Relationships
personalitypage: Careers

_ESTJ Profiles_
MBTI Manual (2nd Ed.)
MBTI Manual (3rd Ed.)
Keirsey (Please Understand Me)
Kroeger & Thuesen (Type Talk)
Hirsh & Kummerow (Lifetypes [abridged])
Berens & Nardi
personalitypage: Portrait
personalitypage: Personal Growth
personalitypage: Relationships
personalitypage: Careers

_ESTP Profiles_
MBTI Manual (2nd Ed.)
MBTI Manual (3rd Ed.)
Keirsey (Please Understand Me)
Kroeger & Thuesen (Type Talk)
Hirsh & Kummerow (Lifetypes [abridged])
Berens & Nardi
personalitypage: Portrait
personalitypage: Personal Growth
personalitypage: Relationships
personalitypage: Careers


----------



## kaylamint (Sep 18, 2014)

vonunov said:


> The Myers-Briggs Asshole Index | Johannes Punkt's Flaskpost


Laughed my ass off. My favorite was the ISTJ one.


----------



## HarisC (Jun 25, 2013)

vonunov said:


> <cant copy link cause I don't have 15 posts>


*ESTJ*
"They are the middle-managers with the smiles entirely disproportionate with how important they are for the company and their only job is to tell you to work harder, which they enjoy.

They cannot grasp that others might not value the same things they value, and the way they cannot grasp this is very _very _firm.

An ESTJ does not have a totem animal because ESTJs are awful and horrid, and animals are cute."

100% accurate. I can't stand ESTJ's and I'm glad I never have to work under one in a day job again (God willing)


----------



## Max (Aug 14, 2014)

HarisC said:


> *ESTJ*
> "They are the middle-managers with the smiles entirely disproportionate with how important they are for the company and their only job is to tell you to work harder, which they enjoy.
> 
> They cannot grasp that others might not value the same things they value, and the way they cannot grasp this is very _very _firm.
> ...


Pft. I think my Dad is one.


----------



## Eckis (Feb 7, 2013)

vonunov said:


> The Myers-Briggs Asshole Index | Johannes Punkt's Flaskpost


I almost got offended by the ISFJ one, but then I read further and I assume the author is an ENTP. It all makes sense now.


----------



## HarisC (Jun 25, 2013)

Wontlookdown said:


> Pft. I think my Dad is one.


My condolences.


----------

